# Happy Birthday Ryan 4/28



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- Hope you have a great birthday and are recovered from our previous birthday celebration!

Amanda

P.S. If you were good maybe you would have gotten the 7 series!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Ryan! arty:

Hope it's a fun-filled day! Maybe you can take Beamer out on a long walk. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Ryan from the Netherlands.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan,
Happy Happy Birthday - have a fun one!!

The 4 L's and 1 G


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Ryan!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Have a great day and a wonderful year


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::clap2::whoo: Happy Birthday Ryan! :whoo::clap2::drum:

Hope you have a great day!:becky:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!!!!!!!!!!:juggle: arty: :juggle: arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful day Ryan.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Ryan!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!!! I hope you hav a good day!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Warm California wishes for a Happy Birthday, Ryan!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Ryan!*


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan, Hav a Great Day


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~  and thank you for making us laugh so often! ound: 
You're a gem! Hope your day is great!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Special Smiley just for you Ryan.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, hon! Wow..lots of bdays today, we should hav a PAWTY!!!! :whoo:

7 series of what?

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! HOPE YOU GET LOTS OF KISSES FROM BEAMER TODAY!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan,

Happy, happy birthday. I'm not likely to forget yours since it's the same day as my grandson Zach. 

Maybe you'll get lucky and today you may be the object of Beamer's affection. ound: Make it a fun day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN! MAKE IT A GOOD ONE!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

From the Frenchies.
Go Habs go !!! :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN !!!
Hope you have a wonderful day.*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Ryan! *


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks all for the birthday wishes!*

Funny thing happend today?! My parents came over to be with Beamer at noon today, and he was at the front door to greet them?! Every morning before we leave from work we leave him in the basement with a gate at the stairway. Well somehoe he managed to move the gate or something and make his way upstairs?! This is the first time this has ever happend..

Further more, it was pouring rain this morning, so we did not take him out to potty, we just thought we would leave him to go on the pad. He didnt make a 'mess' anywhere and waited to go potty when my parents go there! Good boy! 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Can you do me a favor and ask Beamer to call Milo and tell how to do that right. He certainly could use the lesson. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, that was probably Beamer's birthday present to you! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great birthday present from Beamer to you...no accidents on his escape! Happy Birthday, Ryan!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!*








PS-Great gift Beamer


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM GEORGIA"


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RYAN!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Another Northern CA Happy birthday wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN - I hope you had a great day.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

arty::juggle:Hope you had a good one, Ryan!:juggle:arty: 
Yay, Beamer for holding it! ​


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryan!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Ryan!!
eace::whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday RYAN!!!!eace:*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Goodness Ryan, don't know how I missed this yesterday. But HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday.


----------

